# Jobs in Edinburgh/East Lothian -- HELP NEEDED --



## ollie14 (16 September 2014)

Hi everyone! 

Ive just graduated with a 2.1 in Equine Sports Science and im desperately trying to find work within the equine industry.  Im moving to Edinburgh this week so ideally would like some thing in the area.

If any one has any contacts, suggestions or job vacancies I would be very grateful if you could pass them on to me.  

Ive ridden from a very young age and have gained various equine qualifications along the way (when I was in school I studied for my NC, HNC, SVQ Level 2 and UKCC Level 2).  For this reason I dont particularly want to be a groom or stable hand.  

I have been through all the usual sites; Horse & Hound, Yard & Groom, Equine Adverts, Equine Careers etc etc and have had no joy! 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Leo Walker (16 September 2014)

What do you want to be?  If your limited to one location even a job as a groom on a decent yard can be hard to find, but if you want to work with horses and not do yard work etc then its almost impossible even if you can move for a job sadly


----------



## ollie14 (16 September 2014)

Thanks for replying @FrankieCob.  Well anything which might involve coordination of events/shows, media, sales work, marketing for feed companies, Equine assisted therapy etc.  My long term goal is to qualify as an Equine Sports Massage Therapist, I am starting the human qualification this weekend.  So it is not a permanent career choice im after, just some experience within the industry.  A chance to make contacts and friends


----------



## Leo Walker (16 September 2014)

In that case while your training I'd look for a job on a decent yard, either a competition yard or one that holds a lot of shows etc. The jobs you mention are few and far between or we'd all be doing them :lol: But a yard job on a good yard while you train will help you make contacts etc, and get you hands on experience that you will need if your going to be a massage therapist


----------



## cloverpenny (17 September 2014)

Don't know if you have looked but the Scottish farmer sometimes has equestrian jobs advertised.


----------



## ollie14 (18 September 2014)

Yes I will keep an eye out for local yards and riding centres.  Thank @cloverpenny, I will check out Scottish Farmer today!


----------



## Jnhuk (18 September 2014)

There is a new equestrian centre getting built near Haddington - RockRose Equestrian. Maybe worth contacting them to see if they have anything coming up once they are up and running. Believe their facilities will be open from Jan

http://www.rockroseequestrian.com/


----------



## Brochdoll (22 September 2014)

I was at a workshop on finding employment the other week and one of the things he said was that less and less employers go down the route of advertising. It's probably worth contacting any businesses in the area and sending them your CV and cover letter. You never know, you might be what they're looking for! And if nothing else they'll have heard about you if anything does come up in the future. 
Also get a Linked In profile and keep it updated with your skills and qualifications. You can also upload your CV on there. Employers and agencies are now using this to advertise and look for people. I believe they run software to look for key words.


----------



## cloverpenny (22 September 2014)

I actually handed my CV in at a equestrian centre on the off chance that they are looking for people yesterday.


----------

